# Ankle Flex



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

After a successful trip, i've notice something and wanted to seek out some help. most of my falls are always on the heel side and to some extent i know the problem. when i do the skidded turns; i'm never over my board, its like pushing it away from my body using the knees. 

any tips on how to flex the ankle to get on heel side while keeping your weight over your board. 

i don't have a problem with this technique on easy/intermediate runs but i do on black diamonds.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf will be better able to diagnose your problem. But I think you may have got something in your head that shouldn't be there. Having weight over your board doesn't mean you have to be standing up straight while you're turning. Think about a motorcycle rider, to maintain balance your weight must be to the inside of the turn, then the turn itself will try to stand you back up straight.

The balance of this may be what you need to work on... :icon_scratch: I think I just confused myself there!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you have the same problem I did when I first started. You need to bend the knees a little more. If your legs are stiff when doing a heelside skidded turn its very easy for the board to get choppy or for it to slip out from under you.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

it could be just in my head but i'll have a short video(not great video since the camera was on my helmet) to show u guys. 



Edit:

here's the video. again; not great video to show but only one i got! 

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=663847818588


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like you have it set to private.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry, its public now.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> After a successful trip, i've notice something and wanted to seek out some help. most of my falls are always on the heel side and to some extent i know the problem. when i do the skidded turns; i'm never over my board, its like pushing it away from my body using the knees.
> 
> any tips on how to flex the ankle to get on heel side while keeping your weight over your board.
> 
> i don't have a problem with this technique on easy/intermediate runs but i do on black diamonds.


Try to push your ass to the heel side edge of the board. You don't need to be sitting vertically over the board. I used to lose my heel side turns a lot because I was so stiff legged, probably because of speed so I was unconsciously trying to brake.

When you say you re pushing it away using the knees that sounds exactly like what I was doing. I would gain a lot of speed toe side and when I turn I would gain more speed and my body would try to brake. Then I just remembered Snowolf's and others advice. Bring your butt in. Just imagine doing a squat. Not the most correct or technical advice. but it works for me.

I used to blame my board (oh man it chatters). Problem was, it would happen on soft or mid flex boards. 

But it wasn't the board, it was me all along.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Based on what I saw, your knees should be bent more as they look pretty straight more than they should be. Ever done squats in the gym? Back straight, knees not passing your toes, etc... same deal on a board. Hips forward on toe side, like a 8th grader trying to grind with a girl that won't get close enough. Hips back on heel side, just opposite of the toe side stance. People think you need to sit more and crouch on heel side, but that will hurt you more in the end and give you less edge hold. 

Think of a box around your board coming up at you, and you don't want to go outside the box more than a little bit. Get those knees bent, and focus on tilting that board up on edge to make a turn rather then rotating the tail around by kicking your back leg (which I saw a few times) and flailing your arms around (which I saw more often.)


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Based on what I saw, your knees should be bent more as they look pretty straight more than they should be. Ever done squats in the gym? Back straight, knees not passing your toes, etc... same deal on a board. Hips forward on toe side, like a 8th grader trying to grind with a girl that won't get close enough. Hips back on heel side, just opposite of the toe side stance. People think you need to sit more and crouch on heel side, but that will hurt you more in the end and give you less edge hold.
> 
> Think of a box around your board coming up at you, and you don't want to go outside the box more than a little bit. Get those knees bent, and focus on tilting that board up on edge to make a turn rather then rotating the tail around by kicking your back leg (which I saw a few times) and flailing your arms around (which I saw more often.)


Thanks, that made more sense then watch most of the youtube videos. will try to work on that this sat.

i didn't think i was flailing my arms too much but i watched it again and you are right. i guess its easy to forget the basic things


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

If im understanding ur question correctly....

If the issues w heel, try an think of getting ur shoulders over the heel edge, that'll keep u better aligned over the edge, more mass over the edge, n flex your athletic stance as necessary. U might low side a few times gauging, but keeping that alignment tip in mind n it'll also help out when ur carving down the line.

On toe edge, I'd say think of getting our hips over the edge. Again, better alignment, mass over edge, n apply pressure as u need.

Hope that assists ya


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

neshawnp said:


> If im understanding ur question correctly....
> 
> If the issues w heel, try an think of getting ur shoulders over the heel edge, that'll keep u better aligned over the edge, more mass over the edge, n flex your athletic stance as necessary. U might low side a few times gauging, but keeping that alignment tip in mind n it'll also help out when ur carving down the line.
> 
> ...


i have more control over my toe side and i really dig that edge in when carving but switching to heel side, i've had my board slip out, not enough edge. 

btw. this is my second year and i only went twice last season. so, im fairly new. I've gone about 6-8 times total. I'm a visual person and learned it from youtube lol


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

From what I could see you seem to do two things: Not bend your knees enough and try to steer with your back leg. It looks like you're just constantly speed checking by pushing your rear leg to your toe or heel edge. Try initiating your turn trough your front foot (plenty of explanations on this forum by very competent people) and bend your knees more.

Cheers


----------

